# ‘CPEC to attract $150 billion foreign investment



## nadeemkhan110

ISLAMABAD: Board of Investment (BOI) Chairman Miftah Ismail on Tuesday said that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would attract huge international investments for enhancing employment opportunities and would encourage economic growth.

After the completion of this mega project, Pakistan would be expecting approximately $150 billion international investment in the country through different businesses, manufacturing centres and investment by Chinese firms, he said.

The BOI chairman said that through the mega projects of the CPEC initially $46 billion is to be invested in energy sector and infrastructure development, which would help enhance economic activities and industrial growth in the country.

The CPEC would be a booster for investors and attract investment not only from China, but other parts of the world as well, he added.

CPEC would provide regional and global connectivity and connect the country with the international markets in different regions, including developed countries for contributing huge multilateral trade opportunities, he said.

He added that investment on the corridor would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub for enhancing the economic integration and trade linkages. The connectivity through this mega projects to enhance trade opportunities for Pakistan, which connect the country with 70 percent of international maritime trade through Gawadar and Karachi ports, he said.

The BOI chairman said that the CPEC routes to connect all the regions of the country with Gwadar port, which also gives a huge chance for enhancing exports of different trade items in international market from far-flung areas. For more industrial activity and growth, "We need self-sufficiency in energy for which $ 35 billion to be invested in energy sector including different mode of energy hydro, coal and wind energy to overcome the energy shortage," he added.
Source: http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/31-Aug-16/cpec-to-attract-150-billion-foreign-investment

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CPEC is the framework and foundational infrastructure..on it many things will be built.

Your country is finally at the launchpad state in rapid industrialisation. 

Great things ahead of you..that is why your enemies are in such panic.

Just make sure that the CPEC is not subotaged by foregin sponsored terror or other proxies.

Your people deserve an economic revival. 

Remain focused and get the job done..

150bln is just a start...expect much more in the coming two decades...

Your economy is bound to cross trillion dollar mark sooner than most expect it.

Security, stability and social development are the key.

Reactions: Like Like:
42


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

All Noise and more Noise. I am now really doubtful about CPEC as it is presented. Its treated as more important in Human history then Suez Canal. All the members please don't Hype the project and let it deliver first. Don't count the chiks before they hatch .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

WOW_FACTOR said:


> All Noise and more Noise. I am now really doubtful about CPEC as it is presented. Its treated as more important in Human history then Suez Canal. All the members please don't Hype the project and let it deliver first. Don't count the chiks before they hatch .


what if i tell you that a city like dubai is in making and will bring even more money as it will connect countries to arabian sea.
is it important now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> what if i tell you that a city like dubai is in making and will bring even more money as it will connect countries to arabian sea.
> is it important now?


Dubai never gloated over there development. When they delivered the various projects like;- Burj khalifa, Ferrari world ..etc then only they boasted. If giving example then be like them , First deliver then boast not vice versa


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Best of luck guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Only 150 Billion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attock

Roybot said:


> Only 150 Billion?



Kabhi dollar daikha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Muhammad Omar

After inclusion of Dasu and Bhasha Dam the $46 Billion will raised to $72 Billion also There are some reports that I.T Park in Islamabad with NUST worth $1.5 Billion is also part of CPEC 

Fingers Crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Roybot said:


> Only 150 Billion?



...yes, it will be and can be possible...Right now, it is of 72 billion dollars...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ...yes, it will be and can be possible...Right now, it is of 72 billion dollars...


46 billion $ are not Invested Yet you Talking about 72 billion $
Go check you FDI Figures as 2015 is only 2.6 billion $ FDI is Invested as of Now 

_Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan increased by 2677.90 USD Million in 2015. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan averaged 2623.93 USD Million from 2010 until 2015, reaching an all time high of 3184.30 USD Million in 2010 and a record low of 2099.10 USD Million in 2012. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan is reported by the State Bank of Pakistan._

_http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/foreign-direct-investment_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

WOW_FACTOR said:


> All Noise and more Noise. I am now really doubtful about CPEC as it is presented. Its treated as more important in Human history then Suez Canal. All the members please don't Hype the project and let it deliver first. Don't count the chiks before they hatch .


Don't worry the policy of isolating Pakistan has failed miserably. Coming up next is CPEC. IT is good actually I would encourage more marketing and publicity to attract more investment, we should do that. Theres nothing wrong in publicity

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## soundHound

after hearing so much about CPEC, now I feel its more like a propaganda being fed to citizens of Pakistan, to overlook failure of there government. Which over the years have sent there state in grip of terrorism and abject poverty, earning them good name "failed state".

I don't understand project CPEC as "magic wand", alone china building a port and roadways cant help you get on track of heavy Industrialization*, * with all the industries and manufacturing hubs comfortably residing in other side of china(which I don't see shifting, why china will loose its tag of manufacturing hub?), with there major markets in Americas I am yet to understand use of it. Second to be Industrialize, one need to churn out skilled people, which I don't see as most people prefer graduating in throwing bombs/stones.

anyways, all the best, but I don't see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Sinopakfriend said:


> CPEC is the framework and foundational infrastructure..on it many things will be built.
> 
> Your country is finally at the launchpad state in rapid industrialisation.
> 
> Great things ahead of you..that is why your enemies are in such panic.
> 
> Just make sure that the CPEC is not subotaged by foregin sponsored terror or other proxies.
> 
> Your people deserve an economic revival.
> 
> Remain focused and get the job done..
> 
> 150bln is just a start...expect much more in the coming two decades...
> 
> Your economy is bound to cross trillion dollar mark sooner than most expect it.
> 
> Security, stability and social development are the key.



Yes o agreed in next decade or so Pakistan will be most richest in our region. Woww 150 billion dollars whaa ware waaa


----------



## Trying to be honest

Dear Indian friends, I don't find all of you contributing to indian economic threads, analysing and giving comments there. Lets focus on our country. Let Pakistanis deal with the economics of CPEC themselves. Be better Indians, don't try to bear out the Pakistanis in Pakistaniyat.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

Change the words to

Pakistan will attract 150 Billion in investment and it makes better sense

Its a 200 million market which is due their intial growth surge 

All this current economic data and figures and fdi blah blah blah will mean nothing as Pakistan hits its stride

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Roybot said:


> Only 150 Billion?


as *@Sinopakfriend *Told you that $150 Billion investment will be a start

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedHulk

Actual CPEC project is only 11B$ rest are separate energy and other deals merged with CPEC to make it look big  Though it is working in International media as CPEC worth 46B$ . The real benefit Pakistan will get from CPEC is the tariff it will charge on the trade through this route which is far from reality right now. untill the blue line eastern corridor is developed there is not a single penny coming into our pockets. That is the reason govt first priority is to develop blue line along the redline so at least some trade activity to start from this project cause eastern corridor is almost 70% complete and will be the fastest trade route due to motorways. Best route for china and central asia is green line but it will take decades to convert that into Motor way. Happiest day will be the that day when first china export will be done through CPEC.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Five new projects to be launched under CPEC this year: Chinese Envoy*
(July 13, 2016)

ISLAMABAD – Deputy Chief of Mission at Chinese Embassy in Islamabad Zhao Lijian has announced that in addition to 30 infrastructure and energy projects already being completed by the Chinese companies in Pakistan, as many as five new projects will also be launched under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework this year.

Zhao Lijian said, prior to the signing of CPEC between China and Pakistan in 2013, China was at number 16 in terms of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in Pakistan, adding, now China is the largest investor in Pakistan after initiating multi-billion dollars project under the CPEC framework.

“Eight coal, solar, wind and hydro-power energy projects are also under construction to meet the energy requirement of the country,” he told APP.

Chinese companies are also implementing two mega projects including the Thakot-Havailian section of Karrakurm Highway (KKH) and Sukkur-Multan section of Lahore-Karachi motorway at a cost of US$ 3 billion, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

soundHound said:


> after hearing so much about CPEC, now I feel its more like a propaganda being fed to citizens of Pakistan, to overlook failure of there government. *Which over the years have sent there state in grip of terrorism and abject poverty, earning them good name "failed state".*
> 
> I don't understand project CPEC as "magic wand", alone china building a port and roadways cant help you get on track of heavy Industrialization*, * with all the industries and manufacturing hubs comfortably residing in other side of china(which I don't see shifting, why china will loose its tag of manufacturing hub?), with there major markets in Americas I am yet to understand use of it. Second to be Industrialize, one need to churn out skilled people, which I don't see as most people prefer graduating in throwing bombs/stones.
> 
> anyways, all the best, but I don't see it.



keep watching door Darshan and go to sleep with a smile on your face, Like a pigeon

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

Can anyone tell me what was the export target of Pakistan last year and how much was achieved? Also what is the export target of current Fiscal ? 
You will them self realized true Picture of Claims Value.
Also can anyone tell me what expectations does pakistan have regarding Industrialization on CPEC? After all you guys have gave them 0 tariff import duty then why will they manufacture in Pakistan and pay big excise Duty ? Can anyone explain this ?
According to me at best, Highly polluted and low grade labour Intensive Industries will shift from china to Pak, otherwise expecting more will like go for kill.
Other then Tolls, Chaiwala and windscreen cleaning jobs will get boost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> 46 billion $ are not Invested Yet you Talking about 72 billion $
> Go check you FDI Figures as 2015 is only 2.6 billion $ FDI is Invested as of Now
> 
> _Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan increased by 2677.90 USD Million in 2015. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan averaged 2623.93 USD Million from 2010 until 2015, reaching an all time high of 3184.30 USD Million in 2010 and a record low of 2099.10 USD Million in 2012. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan is reported by the State Bank of Pakistan._
> 
> _http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/foreign-direct-investment_



Muhammad Omar Do the money coming in from China will not be counted as Investment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan should put 80 percent of profit it gets from CPEC to clear its foreign debt as soon as we can so our economy in general get 6.5 growth per anum and as debt clear we atleast get US dollar to atleast 50 to. 65 rupees per dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

Super Falcon said:


> Pakistan should put 80 percent of profit it gets from CPEC to clear its foreign debt as soon as we can so our economy in general get 6.5 growth per anum and as debt clear we atleast get US dollar to atleast 50 to. 65 rupees per dollar


Don't worry, Pakistan wont have any investment as all the money given by Chinese shall be handed over to politicians , there cousins, there ministers, there families and all will buy houses in London, New York , Dubai. Money lent by Chinese will only increase more debt . Trust Noora


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Muhammad Omar Do the money coming in from China will not be counted as Investment?


Global institutions Records Every transactions Btw to states or Nations Theser are common 101 things works in Economics if you have Studied it


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> Global institutions Records Every transactions Btw to states or Nations Theser are common 101 things works in Economics if you have Studied it



What this guy is trying to say I really don't understand......Viper0011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

soundHound said:


> with all the industries and manufacturing hubs comfortably residing in other side of china(which I don't see shifting, why china will loose its tag of manufacturing hub?)


They are being shifted to Pakistan due to low-cost labour.

See, if you don't know what you're talking about, then it's best to keep your mouth shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

Look at the Indian titties on fire in here. May bhagwaan bless your butthurt with daabar chawanparaash.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

RedHulk said:


> Actual CPEC project is only 11B$ rest are separate energy and other deals merged with CPEC to make it look big  Though it is working in International media as CPEC worth 46B$ . The real benefit Pakistan will get from CPEC is the tariff it will charge on the trade through this route which is far from reality right now. untill the blue line eastern corridor is developed there is not a single penny coming into our pockets. That is the reason govt first priority is to develop blue line along the redline so at least some trade activity to start from this project cause eastern corridor is almost 70% complete and will be the fastest trade route due to motorways. Best route for china and central asia is green line but it will take decades to convert that into Motor way. Happiest day will be the that day when first china export will be done through CPEC.



http：／／／content／1003644.shtml www.globaltimes.cn

Chinese enterprise to boost green, sustainable energy development in Pakistan under CPEC
Source:Xinhua Published: 2016/8/30 8:27:16
China will help boost green, low-carbon and sustainable energy development to address power shortage in Pakistan, vowed a Chinese entrepreneur on Monday on the occasion as the two-day China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Summit and Expo are being held in Islamabad. 

"This is one of our core concepts when we implement the out-going strategy. We share our advancing technologies and experiments with the countries we invested in," Yan Zhiyong, chairman of the Power Construction Corporation of China, or Power China, told Xinhua on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Again indians are more concerned about CPEC and Pak's economy than Pakistani's themselves 
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## koolio

Indians as usual with their low IQ's are so obsessed with Pakistan, maybe they have nothing better to do in the land of shining India, once the CPEC gets going it will definitely benefit Pakistan in the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

nadeemkhan110 said:


> as *@Sinopakfriend *Told you that $150 Billion investment will be a start





Super Falcon said:


> Pakistan should put 80 percent of profit it gets from CPEC to clear its foreign debt as soon as we can so our economy in general get 6.5 growth per anum and as debt clear we atleast get US dollar to atleast 50 to. 65 rupees per dollar


Do you guys know what is the guarantee Rate of Return Promised by pakistan To china for Investment ? 20 % ! 
Are you sure you will able to match your promise through tolls ? 
It would be better had you opted the model India and Japan adopted, India took loan (money from japan) at 1 % per annum and itself Invested taking whole control how to spend, whereas In your case you have no power how china is investing and also you are giving him gurantee to recover 20 % per annum on *HIS CLAIMED INVESTMENT*


----------



## Clutch

CEPEC = an Indian infuriated with jealousy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Clutch said:


> CEPEC = an Indian infuriated with jealousy



Yes, we are so jealous & we don't even know why


----------



## salarsikander

gslv mk3 said:


> Yes, we are so jealous & we don't even know why


im telling you should too invest in here



soundHound said:


> anyways, all the best, but I don't see it.


only thosw who wish to seek will not only be able to see but yield profits too. You should also invest here man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

dollaran... dollaran .. bahenge naali me !


----------



## Nalini

I have already given my analysis. But I am happy if all these figures materialise. The suspicion & irony is why Pakistan Govt. is hyping about CPEC only. Pakistan has become so dependent on aid & their changing brother countries money, they have never tried to build their own source of income industry. CPEC is a chinese project which happened because it benefits them, not because they wanted to help or invest for Pakistan.

The breakthrough will be when you build your own industry for trade & commerce & then getting investments since somebody sees a business opportunity. CPEC is not a economic model on which the country will thrive. If it happens, great. In the hindsight it looks like politicians promoting CPEC because their interests are highly involved in it. They are projecting in such a way as though it's going to be the minting machine for the economy, nothing else is needed to do.

You as Pakistanis need to tell the government, CPEC is good, but what are the other business opportunities or model you have created to employ people & diversifying our skills. Any business model is all about filling a gap or need. It can start by catering to small needs. Anyway I don't want to give economics class & that to for free. But I will be more than happy to even visit Pakistan to give a economic lecture to youth. First is to lay a strong foundation. How an economy can be built & in what direction to work for increasing momentum & then slowly diversifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

salarsikander said:


> im telling you should too invest in here
> 
> 
> only thosw who wish to seek will not only be able to see but yield profits too. You should also invest here man


we are already investing !!


----------



## gslv mk3

salarsikander said:


> im telling you should too invest in here



No thanks, we have our own industrial (not logistics) corridor projects to invest. Like the Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

gslv mk3 said:


> No thanks, we have our own industrial (not logistics) corridor projects to invest. Like the Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor one.


bhai samjh k dou rupay laga le yaar


----------



## Cyberian

Why are Indians scared to death of CPEC? I've not seen Indians hurt much as they are over CPEC.

Is it simply just a case of jealousy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

I S I said:


> Look at the Indian titties on fire in here. May bhagwaan bless your butthurt with daabar chawanparaash.


I am surprised you know about Dabur chawanprash


----------



## OrionHunter

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ...yes, it will be and can be possible...Right now, it is of 72 billion dollars...


Are you talking investment or debt liability?

*Pakistan 's external debt, liabilities hit record $73 BILLION dollars level*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...3-billion-dollars-level.446793/#ixzz4IuxcY6Q4

So first, clear you debts and then talk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Clutch said:


> CEPEC = an Indian infuriated with jealousy




Why would we jealous.. it just a project or a corridor.. as it new to you guys.. boasting lot.. let it materialise.. lolz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

long_ said:


> *中国企业在巴基斯坦增加绿色，CPEC能源可持续发展*
> 来源：新华发布时间：2016 / 8 / 30 8:27:16
> http：／／／content／1003644.shtml www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 中国将推动绿色、低碳、可持续的能源发展，电力短缺在巴基斯坦的地址，发誓一个中国企业家在星期一之际为为期两天的中国-巴基斯坦经济走廊（CPEC）高峰会正在伊斯兰堡举行。
> 
> “这是我们的一个核心概念，当我们实施走出去战略。我们分享我们的先进的技术和我们的国家投资，“闫志勇的实验，对中国电力建设集团有限公司董事长，或中国，新华在星期一告诉。


Translation: 
Chinese enterprises to increase green in Pakistan , sustainable energy development CPEC
Source : Xinhua Published : 2016 / 8 / 30 8:27:16
http: ///content/1003644.shtml www.globaltimes.cn

China will promote the green , low-carbon , sustainable energy development , address power shortages in Pakistan , a Chinese entrepreneur vowed to two-day China on the occasion Mon - Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) summit being held in Islamabad .

"This is one of our core concept , when we go out to implement the strategy . We share our advanced technology and our national investment , " Yan Zhiyong experiments , Chairman of the China Electric Power Construction Group , or China , the Xinhua week a tell . : Pakistan :: china:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Sinopakfriend The investment over decade could even hit *$250 billion* or might struggle past $2.5 billion. Once the concrete, tarmac, steel, cables, pipes are laid it all depends on the *culture* that surrounds the "corridor". If it is open, law abiding, secular within no time it could hit $250 billion and rise even higher.

If on the other hand it is lack of law, closed in, refusing to accept diversity, start looking down at people don't dress what they call "appropriate" or start giving Islamic lecture round every bend then the figure will struggle to get above even $2.5 billion.

We will know if it is success. If over 100,000 Chinese are living in Pakistan quite happily within decade then this project will take off with sky being the limit. If on the other hand there skeleton crew of Chinese minus their familes in particular females who can't wait to finish their "tour of duty" in Pakistan and go off to more interesting postings like in Europe or America then this CPEC will have failed.

I guess for me if you see 1,000s of Chinese females dressed like they do walking around in Lahore, Islamabad or Gwadar taking pictures like they do without anybody batting a eyelid this project will be well on it's way.

Everything rests on the *mindset*, the *culture*. That is the $250 billion question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Kaptaan said:


> @Sinopakfriend The investment over decade could even hit *$250 billion* or might struggle past $2.5 billion. Once the concrete, tarmac, steel, cables, pipes are laid it all depends on the *culture* that surrounds the "corridor". If it is open, law abiding, secular within no time it could hit $250 billion and rise even higher.
> 
> If on the other hand it is lack of law, closed in, refusing to accept diversity, start looking down at people don't dress what they call "appropriate" or start giving Islamic lecture round every bend then the figure will struggle to get above even $2.5 billion.
> 
> We will know if it is success. If over 100,000 Chinese are living in Pakistan quite happily within decade then this project will take off with sky being the limit. If on the other hand there skeleton crew of Chinese minus their familes in particular females who can't wait to finish their "tour of duty" in Pakistan and go off to more interesting postings like in Europe or America then this CPEC will have failed.
> 
> I guess for me if you see 1,000s of Chinese females dressed like they do walking around in Lahore, Islamabad or Gwadar taking pictures like they do without anybody batting a eyelid this project will be well on it's way.
> 
> Everything rests on the *mindset*, the *culture*. That is the $250 billion question.



Don't you think if what you would like happens then there would be no problem b/w India and Pakistan, if not that then atleast the hatred would be greatly reduced? Those opposing your mindset coincidentally also fuel this hatred of India.


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> What this guy is trying to say I really don't understand......Viper0011.


Iam Saying Each Every Investment Of China indo Pakistan Will be recorded in Countries FDI flow


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Vyom's Musings :* *The Illusion of CPEC Prosperity - The Debt Trap*

@Vyom

https://defence.pk/threads/vyoms-mu...rosperity-the-debt-trap.395381/#ixzz4Iv4CYNCW



> So I have been reading through some literature regarding CPEC and this is what I found how Pakistan is getting itself into a circular debt cycle. which I hope will not turn into a spiral dept trajectory. also interestingly I found Pakistani negotiators missing on obvious points like they did on the FTA with China that resulted in decimation of local Pakistani Manufacturing as it could not compete with prices of Chinese products.
> 
> So Here are my observations.
> 
> 1. It doesn't fit the definition of an Economic corridor. An economic corridor [sic] “connects hubs or nodes of economic activity along a defined geography” (Asian Development Bank). Hence, an empty road through a barren landscape connecting strategically important point A with strategically important point B 3,000 kilometers away does not fit the description. To be truly an economic corridor, the envisaged roads will need to connect demand (markets) with supply (production centers and clusters). The markets as well as production centers can be per-existing ones, or new ones that will spring up as the ‘network effects’ of the economic corridor take root. _The Question is will the proposed China-Pakistan Economic Corridor will truly be an ‘economic’ corridor, or will it be a string of strategically important roads and a bunch of power projects. The Power projects are almost equal to the domestic demand that will be there when its implementation is over. When envisioning the future it is always a thumb rule to have surplus installed capacity. Further there are no domestic Power plant equipment manufactures in Pakistan that make Steam generators and Turbines _(500 MW+ capacity). (Would be great if you guys could get some JVs with the Chinese, but alas)
> 
> Given the timeline for completion, these power projects could possibly add reasonable generation capacity to the Pakistan national grid by 2017-18, but they would hardly provide any relief in terms of the fast-growing demand for electricity. And there is no silver lining for consumers as far as the cost of the electricity is concerned.
> 
> 2. It won't create local employment and capacity building. Chinese documents have already stated that the projects would cost more than a similar project in China because of the increased cost of bringing Chinese labour to Pakistan. Means all the wages and machinery deployment costs will flow back to Chinese pockets. The same way they have been doing it in Africa.
> 
> 3. The corridor's main purpose is to grant Chinese access to the Gulf as an alternative to the vulnerable sea route in the South China sea. Rest is all add on. No worthwhile investment can come in the Balochistan KP stretch. Punjab and Sindh may imagine an export based strategy_ but can anyone produce cheaper than China?_ Further, export led growth is dicey in a world where major economies are in the doldrums [Eurozone, USA and even China is becoming sluggish].
> 
> 4. The Karakorum Highway Route is Seismically active, snow laden for a little less than 6 months, and is very very very far away from China's consumption centers which lie in the far east. Its way cheaper to import via Ships to those areas, as for its energy requirements, China has gas pipeline links with central Asia, is making a super massive one from Russia. It is not going to be as dependent on gulf oil in the near future. _So if the Chinese have any sense of economics and cost vs risk analysis, they will only keep this route as a fire escape. Highly expensive and risk laden._
> 
> Pic 1 China population centers. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 2 China-Central Asia Oil&Gas Pipelines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. So how is proposed "investment" planned. it could have been made sweeter by allowing Pakistan to trade in rupees and then arrange fro currency swaps that would help in Pakistan in increasing its Forex and increase trade footprint at the same time. Whereby Pakistan gets to pay in rupees rather than in US dollars or renminbi._ Interestingly it has already been agreed that payments will be in US Dollars._
> 
> 6. The idea of becoming a 'trading' hub already has a competitor, its Dubai that allows trans shipments to all countries and is already established a business hub. For Gwader to become a competitor it will have to provide services at par with Dubai and better it, from day one. good luck. In view of the economic landscape cities have become prosperous like Singapore and Dubai is their location on sea trading routes which they have cultivated over decades. In view of the Iran Deal, West will get trading access to Central Asia Via Bandar Abbas and other Iranian ports (Chahbahar is not even in question here) by circumventing the instability, and insurgency of Afghanistan which they might go to... at a later date if the dust settle downs there. All possible from Iran.
> 
> No country has become prosperous by converting itself into a big toll booth. good luck.
> 
> 7. China is making investments on which Pakistan has given *sovereign guarantee of 18% return*, meaning on investment of Rs 100 Pakistan will pay them back Rs 118 (that's in Compounded interest). In some cases its about 27.2 %.
> 
> _*Example*_ :-
> Sinosure is charging a fee of 7pc for debt servicing, which will be added to the capital cost of a project. For instance, the capital cost of a 660MW project at Port Qasim is $767.9m. But it goes up to $956.1m by adding Sinosure’s fee of $63.9m, its financing fee and charges of $21m, and interest during construction of $72.8m; a 27.2pc return on equity is guaranteed. Ironically, interest during construction is allowed at the rate of 33.33pc for the first year; 33.33pc for the second; 13.33pc for the third; and 20pc for the fourth year.
> 
> How exactly this helps Pakistan? Beside the projects will be run on turnkey basis by Chinese companies who will employ Chinese manpower to accomplish it. Pakistan on the other hand will have to provide the Chinese security at its own cost. And all this is promised on whether the investments will materialize in the first place.
> 
> I think Pakistan is better off running these projects by itself only then it will derive the benefit of the investments. If China can not provide aid money then it should provide loan, let Pakistan execute these projects. Also the interest should not be 18% it should be 5%. Apparently domestic lending rates in Pakistan is Cheaper than that of being given to that to China, If the government gave this incentive to local banks and businesses the benefit would have been much greater.
> 
> In the end with 2016 of the repayment of International loans coming up. and with these debts to pay back Pakistan's coffers don't give much of a confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Spectre said:


> Don't you think if what you would like happens then there would be no problem b/w India and Pakistan


Not at all. India/Pak hostility is over lands, specifically Kashmir. Rest are just incidentals that aggregate the *base*. I am Kemalist, if I had it my way every Mullah would be hanging from every lighpost in Pakistan. Beards would be banned, Urdu would recieve Roman characters. History would begin from Soanian people 500,000 BC.

However my posture toward India would be even more hardline then the Islamists. Instead of India building a fence along the Duran Line I would build a concrete wall to seal of the border from both directions. I would even prevent cross border movement of people.

I would nurture a myth of Indus peoples like most societies do around the main provinces of Pakistan. Example Turks. And Turkey is also multiethnic as you know. Of course people would still remain proud Muslims, as long as that does not spill into public space. Of course this is my private view.

Going back to Pakistan unless there is not attendant change in mindset CPEC will fail. I guess I am hoping the massive influence of China and economic dividend will undo the last 50 years to descent into Saudi medievalism. We will of course see how this plays out.

Of course no serious person can think that $46 billion dollar of concrete, steel, tarmac alone can do anything. It is the human aspect, the soft power thatr brings change and is the source of miracles. Get that right and success will come. We have the Chinese as examples of this.

I guess the operative term now should be not to "Westernize" Pakistan but to "Sinicize" it.
_
Ps. I agree if Pak fails on the human aspect it jwill ust end up with lots of tarmac and huge debt. If this happens it will be Pakistan's fault. The Chinese have given a lifesaver and it is on Pakistan to use it. If Pak fails to use this Chinese opportunity then it will be Paks fault._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Kaptaan said:


> Instead of India building a fence along the Duran Line I would build a concrete wall to seal of the border from both directions. I would even prevent cross border movement of people.



As I said this would suit India perfectly. We want an end to infiltration from Pakistan


----------



## Hello It's me

That's gross underestimation. With the completion of CPEC, Pakistan will receive trillions of dollars in investment from US, Europe, Mars, Pluto, etc. Everyone wants to have a piece of the biggest economic activity in the history of mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

cyclops said:


> *Vyom's Musings :* *The Illusion of CPEC Prosperity - The Debt Trap*
> 
> @Vyom
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/vyoms-mu...rosperity-the-debt-trap.395381/#ixzz4Iv4CYNCW



I read this.

"_Further there are no domestic Power plant equipment manufactures in Pakistan that make Steam generators and Turbines _(500 MW+ capacity). (Would be great if you guys could get some JVs with the Chinese, but alas)"

So there are manufacturers of steam turbines in Pakistan?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

My personal view is also that Kashmir conveniently provides Pakistan a reason to undo the connections built with India (Ganges Valley) during the 98 years British rule. British rule cut us off from our western neighbours and latched us to Ganges. Kashmir has been a godsend because it has allowed decades of division to take root with Radcliffe Line becoming a permanent fixture chopping and undoing what the British did.

On the other hand rather unfortunately through mix of historical circumstance and geopolitics contrary to what I would have hoped - the undoing of Durand Line has not happened. Of course these are my personal views.

Back to subject in hand. The Chinese I believe have literally handed Pakistan the second lifeline (first being when America stepped in to help Pak back in Ayub Khan days) and it is on Pakistan not to blow that chance like it blew the American lifeline.

I guess if in another decade if Pakistani's start moaning about China like they do about US we will know where things are headed. I do find it amusing that many Pakistani's think tarmac is going to change the destiny. They are wrong. Saudi has laid more tarmac then 100 CPECs but look at the real state of that country - I mean minus the oil.

If CPEC means Pakistanis learn and adapt to be like Chinese then CPEC would go on to became a corridor that shakes the entire region if not the Euro-Asia region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Okay , 150 billion dollars is a good development. But what will be the Investment cycle. How many years will it take to milk the promised investment?
For CPEC to be a huge success Pakistan needs to connect a more stable Afghanistan and also Tajikistan with the CPEC(China is not gonna invest there). It will then open the doors to the Arabian sea for the central and east Asia.
All the best with project guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Cpec investnent agreed = 46 billiion
Cpec investment projected = 150 billion
Pain its causing our neighbours......priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Mrc said:


> Cpec investnent agreed = 46 billiion
> Cpec investment projected = 150 billion
> Pain its causing our



Please start talking when it actually start to materialize. Till then this is all tall claims.


----------



## saurav jha

Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

gslv mk3 said:


> Please start talking when it actually start to materialize. Till then this is all tall claims.




Even if it does not lead to a single dollar investment.. its still worth building for sake of all the pain suffering and randi rona across the border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

Are we gonna make any money from CPEC or what?


----------



## gslv mk3

Mrc said:


> Even if it does not lead to a single dollar investment.. its still worth building for sake of all the pain suffering and randi rona across the border



Wow, great logic. That seems good for us, as you would commit on projects with sovereign guarantee, and end up bankrupt.

Good luck in setting up your 17GW installed capacity with $34 billion Chinese investment btw.  $2 billion for a Gigawatt.


----------



## Mrc

gslv mk3 said:


> Wow, great logic. That seems good for us, as you would commit on projects with sovereign guarantee, and end up bankrupt.
> 
> Good luck in setting up your 17GW installed capacity with $34 billion Chinese investment btw.  $2 billion for a Gigawatt.




Randi rona

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Mrc said:


> Randi rona



About what? You selling your country to the highest bidder?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

OrionHunter said:


> Are you talking investment or debt liability?
> 
> *Pakistan 's external debt, liabilities hit record $73 BILLION dollars level*
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...3-billion-dollars-level.446793/#ixzz4IuxcY6Q4
> 
> So first, clear you debts and then talk!



No...I was talking about the money, investment people call it, China is throwing. First in shape of CPEC of 46 billion dollars and then 26 billion dollars for dams......

It is 72, now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

gslv mk3 said:


> About what? You selling your country to the highest bidder?



Okay indians you say cpec joke okay cpec is joke toh phir itna g kyon jalli howi hai you are shinning india we are not shinning pakistani lets us enjoy cpec please! 

Huur thread may indian randi roona!


----------



## Mrc

gslv mk3 said:


> About what? You selling your country to the highest bidder?




We dont mind till we have access to toilets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> 46 billion $ are not Invested Yet you Talking about 72 billion $
> Go check you FDI Figures as 2015 is only 2.6 billion $ FDI is Invested as of Now
> 
> _Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan increased by 2677.90 USD Million in 2015. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan averaged 2623.93 USD Million from 2010 until 2015, reaching an all time high of 3184.30 USD Million in 2010 and a record low of 2099.10 USD Million in 2012. Foreign Direct Investment in Pakistan is reported by the State Bank of Pakistan._
> 
> _http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/foreign-direct-investment_



*So if 46 billion is not invest nor coming in form of investment, then why others write it as a investment? then in which name they are coming...*

*Pakistan lands $46 billion investment from China*

*http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/20/news/economy/pakistan-china-aid-infrastucture/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Kaptaan said:


> @Sinopakfriend The investment over decade could even hit *$250 billion* or might struggle past $2.5 billion. Once the concrete, tarmac, steel, cables, pipes are laid it all depends on the *culture* that surrounds the "corridor". If it is open, law abiding, secular within no time it could hit $250 billion and rise even higher.
> 
> If on the other hand it is lack of law, closed in, refusing to accept diversity, start looking down at people don't dress what they call "appropriate" or start giving Islamic lecture round every bend then the figure will struggle to get above even $2.5 billion.
> 
> We will know if it is success. If over 100,000 Chinese are living in Pakistan quite happily within decade then this project will take off with sky being the limit. If on the other hand there skeleton crew of Chinese minus their familes in particular females who can't wait to finish their "tour of duty" in Pakistan and go off to more interesting postings like in Europe or America then this CPEC will have failed.
> 
> I guess for me if you see 1,000s of Chinese females dressed like they do walking around in Lahore, Islamabad or Gwadar taking pictures like they do without anybody batting a eyelid this project will be well on it's way.
> 
> Everything rests on the *mindset*, the *culture*. That is the $250 billion question.



Yes. That is _the _essence what you have condensed in your view construction.

As a guest here at PDF, I would like to honour the traditions and belief systems of my hosts. 

So, as you can understand, I will remain on the level of abstraction that is both necessary and polite.

For me, personally, religion (any religion) is the personal matter of the believer and not a social framework. However, all societies are free to experiement what works for them or not. South Asia as a whole is theocratic...all of it.

Having said that...just look at your brothers the arabs...in GCC...what do you see?

What kind of policies are they executing for EXPATs? 

Why not your country? You both share the same religion I believe.

I fear there is long road to freedom in the issues that you have highlightted elegantly. Long road.

Population explotion and development down not go hand in hand. Poverty breeds poverty. 

However, social reforms are the key to every society's development. 

What do you see happening in South West and South Asia? 

Is any of the states on this landscapre really advancing? Truly, advancing?

If Pak can not contain / manage population growth, its food security, hence social harmony will be under major threat within a decade or so. Same goes for shinny inida also. BD too.

Which one of your political parties are going to craft a law that limits population growth: Two Children Law for everyone???

Pak has along with all of South Asia missed many decades of developement...political propaganda or indian posters brovados notwithstanding..

So figures of billions is frankly irrelevant if the core framework of a state is not solid...

Law, when executed fairly creates order...through order comes harmony...in harmony lives beauty and inner growth.

I do believe that CPEC is just the beginning of industrialisation your great country..it might not become innovative Germany over next 5 decades...but in terms of absolute numbers you will be hitting some trillion dollars mark in next couple of decade. Overall SA will grow...its is a growth region.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Mrc said:


> We dont mind till we have access to toilets









That was clean K.O



Sinopakfriend said:


> Yes.


I understand. I have friend who grew up in HK and speaks fluent Chinese. I also understand Chinese respect for host and everything but I, believe I have sized the situation as it is. I would prefer though if Chinese were more forthright in their thoughts. Sometimes a true friend is the only one who has courage to take you to the side and say "look mate I think ..........".

I honestly think if China does not apply some diplomatic tack to push Pakistan to begin a change in mindset - that of course requires that state to start peddling in the correct direction CPEC will fail. You know I am well wisher of CPEC but we must be realistic because only then can we see what the hurdles are, Then one can develop policies to overcome them.

I give you one example. Taxila, Sirkap and region around (Gandhara) near Islamabad has enough Greek/Buddhist treasures nestled in beautiful landscape of North West Pakistan that it should have millions of Chinese visitors thronging the ancient ruins. Either arriving at Islamabad Airport or by coach down the Karakorum Highway enjoying the spectacular scenery mixed with historical/cultural ruins from the Buddhist era. If this was in Turkey millions on millions of Chinese would descending to enjoy sights and sounds. Especially so given Pak/China have such close relationship. However alas the reality is you hardly see any Chinese.

On the other hand few days ago I was in Sheffield. A third league British city and I saw crowds of Chinese tourists taking pictures of stupid 10 year old statue. Then I thought these people travelled nearly 11 time zones but they could have had far more in Taxila. However the differance is the British culture is very open and inviting.

Pakistan needs to change it's mindset. Once that happens with neighbour like China failure is not even a choice - there is only one way. Up. If Pakistan had open mindset like Britain eight lane Karakorum motorway would not be able to cope with Chinese traffic and 10 Islamabad Airports would be needed to handle the air traffic from China.

China is going to the biggest market on earth. Opening up to it will only bring success.


Empty?













Taxila Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Mrc said:


> We dont mind till we have access to toilets



And we don't mind until you have access to food

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SN.ITK.DEFC.ZS


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Kaptaan said:


> That was clean K.O
> 
> 
> I understand. I have friend who grew up in HK and speaks fluent Chinese. I also understand Chinese respect for host and everything but I, believe I have seized the situation as it is. I would prefer though if Chinese were more forthright in their thoughts. Sometimes a true friend is the only one who has courage to take you to the saide and say "look mate I think ..........".
> 
> I honestly think if Chinese does not apply some diplomatic tack to push Pakistan to begin a change in mindset - that of course requires that state to start peddling in the correct direction CPEC will fail. You know I am well wisher of CPEC but we must be realistic because only then can we see what the hurdles are, Then one can develop policies to overcome them.
> 
> I give you one example. Taxila, Sirkap and region around (Gandhara) near Islamabad has enough Greek/Buddhist treasures nestled in beautiful landscape of North West Pakistan that it should have millions of Chinese visitors thronging the ancient ruins. Either arriving at Islamabad Airport or by coach down the Karakorum Highway enjoying the spectacular scenery mixed with historical/cultural ruins from the Buddhist era. If this was in Turkey millions on millions of Chinese would descending to enjoy sights and sounds. Especially so given Pak/China have such close relationship. However alas the reality is you hardly see any Chinese.
> 
> On the other hand few days ago I was in Sheffield. A third league British city and I saw crowds of Chinese tourists taking pictures of stupid 10 year old statue. Then I thought these people travelled nearly 11 time zones but they could have had far more in Taxila. However the differance is the British culture is very open and inviting.
> 
> Pakistan needs to change it's mindset. Once that happens with neighbour like China failure is not even a choice - there is only one way. Up. If Pakistan had open mindset like Britain eight lane Karakorum motorway would not be able to cope with Chinese traffic and 10 Islamabad Airports would be needed to handle the air traffic from China.
> 
> China is going to the biggest market on earth. Opening up to it will only bring success.



My young brother,

Every thing what I thought would be of value to Pak peoples I stated in my post. I do understand that friends must be brutallly frank to each other..

I thought I was rather brutal and very forthcoming!

Anyhow, here comes the brutality...in frankness (Although, I feel vulguar in saying in such manner)

1- Kindly, stop doing self subotage dear Pak by not raining in your population growth. Stop being apathetic.

2- Kindly, eliminate anyone who is proxy for foreign powers and causes sectarian strife and murder in your beautiful country. Without reserve or hesitation.

3- Kindly, dear friends have a plan and hopefully a structured policy for next 25 years i..e 5 Five Years Plans..and regardless which of your noble political party comes to power. Just kindly, bloody execute as if your lives depended on this. Just do it.

4- Kindly, bring in laws that protect women and dignify them - no lip service- but eduction and job opportunities for your daughter and sisters, please. Also protection against any form of violence.

5- Kindly, for godsake, just get off your nonsense of ideological impasse. You are a Central Asian and ME power, kindly, bloody act like one. And while you are doing it, could you please, also break your begging bowl...kindly eat green grass and have dignity...

So, in a nutshell, kindly, please, stop being idle and waiting for miracles... just get on with the job and build your state or just please, join the indians in union and get over with it. Make up your mind. Actions!!!!!!!

Dear Kaptan, I know I have offended every and all Pak brothers now. 

Feels bad to do so, but I feel I have done my duty to you all.

.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@gslv mk3 

Please LEAVE this topic ; They DO not understand Economics ; it is none of our business 

Let them wait and watch ; they will realise the reality and facts soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Sinopakfriend said:


> Feels bad to do so, but I feel I have done my duty to you all.


Thank you. I at least appreciate and agree 100% with what you said. You spoke your mind. Indeed if Pakistan followed what you said it would succeed. The sad reality is Pakistan is trapped in

1. Why is the reason for Pakistan?
2. Which religion you are?
3. Which sect of Islam you belong to?
4. Anti Western by damaging own country.
5. Allow religion to interfer with policy.
6. Worrying about the entire Muslim world - Palestine being at the top.



Stephen Cohen said:


> Let them wait and watch


Can you go and please build some *toilets* or something please since you guys are so good with economics???

Linl > https://defence.pk/threads/sanitation-pakistan-beats-india.446948/#post-8636991

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Mrc said:


> We dont mind till we have access to toilets



And raping women is not a normal daily affair.






You don't even need a vehicle if you want to abduct and molest a lady in India. Just chose and take away whatever you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Kaptaan said:


> Can you go and please build some *toilets* or something please since you guys are so good with economics???



I dont want to get into ANY discussion ; I was just requesting my friend to leave this topic 

I know AND the WHOLE world knows 
where my country stands AND also where Pakistan stands in the Comity of Nations

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Stephen Cohen said:


> I know AND the WHOLE world knows


If you know so much stop being so patronising. People who live in glasshouses should not?



Stephen Cohen said:


> Comity of Nations


Well, certainly the whole world knows where India is in the comity of nations on the "shatting front".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

Kaptaan said:


> Can you go and please build some *toilets* or something please since you guys are so good with economics???
> 
> Linl > https://defence.pk/threads/sanitation-pakistan-beats-india.446948/#post-8636991



What does economics have to do with toilets ?


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Kaptaan said:


> If you know so much stop being so patronising. People who live in glasshouses should not?



I didnt say a word to you or to any other Pakistani

It is our duty to warn our friends ; because they get carried away and get banned

I have never written anything about CPEC because I know everything about it and
also everything about Pakistani economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Kaptaan said:


> People who live in glasshouses should not?



Who threw stones? It wasn't Indians who started discussing rapes or toilets in this thread.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

gslv mk3 said:


> Who threw stones? It wasn't Indians who started discussing rapes or toilets in this thread.


Scroll back. Look at all the loaded comments, innuendo, implicit derogatory posts and patronising to boot. Finally came my reaction. I chucked a boulder.

I was *only* interested in having a serious discussion with a Chinese member here who have lot riding in this CPEC.


https://defence.pk/threads/sanitation-pakistan-beats-india.446948/#post-8636991



gslv mk3 said:


> economics to do with toilets ?


They cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ or do you lot in India enjoy crapping in the open?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

Stephen Cohen said:


> I dont want to get into ANY discussion ; I was just requesting my friend to leave this topic
> 
> I know AND the WHOLE world knows
> where my country stands AND also where Pakistan stands in the Comity of Nations


lol the guy is 55 or something, yet he trolls like he's 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kraitcorp

The CPEC will take atleast 15 years for completion. Is'nt too early to count those chickens before they hatch. 
There will be new deals and countries will come together to outmaneuver these economic links. So for its success, these should done in an hush hush manner. Plus it looks like Chinese will reap all the benefits with Pakistan paying 17-18% guaranteed return for the money invested, leaving Pakistan with little or no benefits( basically a Chinese insurance policy in case other routes are affected). Anyway good luck to Pakistan on this economic venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Kaptaan said:


> Scroll back. Look at all the loaded comments, innuendo, implicit derogatory posts and patronising to boot. Finally came my reaction. I chucked a boulder.



Where ? Look at page 1&2. Basically most Pakistani members can only react to the arguments raised with their usual rant- 'India is jealous'.


----------



## Areesh

Stephen Cohen said:


> I dont want to get into ANY discussion



Then why don't you STFU and get lost??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamluk

Spectre said:


> Don't you think if what you would like happens then there would be no problem b/w India and Pakistan, if not that then atleast the hatred would be greatly reduced? Those opposing your mindset coincidentally also fuel this hatred of India.



No, it's not about the mindset. It's about Kashmir. Give it back and we'll be friends.



CBU-105 said:


> lol the guy is 55 or something, yet he trolls like he's 15.



If so, wouldn't you be ashamed a 15 year old has a far higher IQ than you?


----------



## Spectre

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> No, it's not about the mindset. It's about Kashmir. Give it back and we'll be friends.



Friendship ain't based on pre-conditions, fiend-ship is


----------



## Stephen Cohen

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> No, it's not about the mindset. It's about Kashmir. Give it back and we'll be friends.



What will we GAIN by giving up Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Stephen Cohen said:


> What will we GAIN by giving up Kashmir



Nothing. When your brother gets his share of inheritance, you stay content with your portion.


----------



## salarsikander

Kraitcorp said:


> The CPEC will take atleast 15 years for completion.


No trust me this is not MMRCA. This is chinese Investment we are talking about coupled with Pakistan's zest to rise up, So I am not sure where you get that timeline from ? Can you please share the details

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

Kraitcorp said:


> The CPEC will take atleast 15 years for completion. Is'nt too early to count those chickens before they hatch.
> There will be new deals and countries will come together to outmaneuver these economic links. So for its success, these should done in an hush hush manner. Plus it looks like Chinese will reap all the benefits with Pakistan paying 17-18% guaranteed return for the money invested, leaving Pakistan with little or no benefits( basically a Chinese insurance policy in case other routes are affected). Anyway good luck to Pakistan on this economic venture.



15 years????? Some projects are long term but CPEC will be up and running in the next few years

Pakistan is a 200 million market that cant be ignored growth in every sector will bring in major investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Nothing. When your brother gets his share of inheritance, you stay content with your portion.



So why cant you be content with your share of Kashmir


----------



## Kraitcorp

hussain0216 said:


> 15 years????? Some projects are long term but CPEC will be up and running in the next few years
> 
> Pakistan is a 200 million market that cant be ignored growth in every sector will bring in major investment



1 and half decade is the expected completion term for the complete CEPC. Investment is in 46 billions. Is $ 200 million market worth for investments of 46 billions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Kraitcorp said:


> 1 and half decade is the expected completion term for the complete CEPC. Investment is in 46 billions. Is $ 200 million market worth for investments of 46 billions?



Only for some long term projects most of CPEC and gwader will be complete and up and running in next few years

Not 200 million dollars, 200 million people market as Pakistan grows the investment opportunities in a state thst requires massive growth in all sectors will be enormous 

Look at what we have achieved on a small budget imagine whst we could do when the money starts rolling

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamluk

Stephen Cohen said:


> So why cant you be content with your share of Kashmir



It's only fair that you get all Hindu majority states and we get the Muslim ones. We didn't stake a claim on Junagadh or Hyderabad.

Look how the tiny Britain let go of such a huge landmass without much blood letting. Now we are all in good terms with them - the Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs.

Let go peacefully. You will have a brotherly state next to you once it's resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valkyrie

Stephen Cohen said:


> I have never written anything about CPEC because I know everything about it and
> also everything about Pakistani economy



Oh yes off-course you do. You're the supreme erudite, the omniscient sage. 

If it was up to me, I wouldn't allow anyone with the arrogant attitude such as yours to participate in any serious discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

This guy @Stephen Cohen is still ranting on this thread. And he was saying in previous pages that "I dont want to get into ANY discussion".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Valkyrie said:


> Oh yes off-course you do. You're the supreme erudite, the omniscient sage.
> 
> If it was up to me, I wouldn't allow anyone with the arrogant attitude such as yours to participate in any serious discussion.



I didnt post anything against CPEC ; read my posts again



Areesh said:


> This guy @Stephen Cohen is still ranting on this thread. And he was saying in previous pages that "I dont want to get into ANY discussion".



You guys keep quoting me ; what can I do


----------



## Areesh

Stephen Cohen said:


> what can I do



STFU and leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> It's only fair that you get all Hindu majority states and we get the Muslim ones. We didn't stake a claim on Junagadh or Hyderabad.
> 
> Look how the tiny Britain let go of such a huge landmass without much blood letting. Now we are all in good terms with them - the Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs.
> 
> Let go peacefully. You will have a brotherly state next to you once it's resolved.



Sorry that is NOT going to Happen 

Never in the History of this world has a Much stronger country 
bent before a smaller and weaker country ( Economically we are TEN times better than You ) 

And given the state of your economy ; we wont gain much by making Peace with Pakistan



Areesh said:


> STFU and leave.



Stop Quoting me then


----------



## Areesh

Stephen Cohen said:


> Never in the History of this world has a Much stronger country



History can always change. In fact for mother India it would definitely change.

Poor history has no other option.



> Stop Quoting me then



STFU and leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Stephen Cohen said:


> Sorry that is NOT going to Happen
> 
> Never in the History of this world has a Much stronger country
> bent before a smaller and weaker country ( Economically we are TEN times better than You )
> 
> And given the state of your economy ; we wont gain much by making Peace with Pakistan



Power is transient. Powers rise and fall. People stay. Kashmiris are going nowhere. Part on a good note, like the British did.

When the rest catches up, you would want to be in a good neighbourhood. That's what Europe is doing; the larger countries have stopped trying to militarily dominate the rest and instead building bridges with their EU project - they have come to understand the value of a good neighbourhood the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

nadeemkhan110 said:


> Source: http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/31-Aug-16/cpec-to-attract-150-billion-foreign-investment[URL='http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/31-Aug-16/cpec-to-attract-150-billion-foreign-investment[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE][/URL]
> 
> "There's no alternative to victory" - General Donald McArthur (Allied C-in-C in the Pacific Theater during WW2)
> 
> If the Chinese companies are #1 in investment in CPEC, I sincerely wish that the Turkish companies be #2...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Sinopakfriend said:


> My young brother,
> 
> Every thing what I thought would be of value to Pak peoples I stated in my post. I do understand that friends must be brutallly frank to each other..
> 
> I thought I was rather brutal and very forthcoming!
> 
> Anyhow, here comes the brutality...in frankness (Although, I feel vulguar in saying in such manner)
> 
> 1- Kindly, stop doing self subotage dear Pak by not raining in your population growth. Stop being apathetic.
> 
> 2- Kindly, eliminate anyone who is proxy for foreign powers and causes sectarian strife and murder in your beautiful country. Without reserve or hesitation.
> 
> 3- Kindly, dear friends have a plan and hopefully a structured policy for next 25 years i..e 5 Five Years Plans..and regardless which of your noble political party comes to power. Just kindly, bloody execute as if your lives depended on this. Just do it.
> 
> 4- Kindly, bring in laws that protect women and dignify them - no lip service- but eduction and job opportunities for your daughter and sisters, please. Also protection against any form of violence.
> 
> 5- Kindly, for godsake, just get off your nonsense of ideological impasse. You are a Central Asian and ME power, kindly, bloody act like one. And while you are doing it, could you please, also break your begging bowl...kindly eat green grass and have dignity...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, kindly, please, stop being idle and waiting for miracles... just get on with the job and build your state or just please, join the indians in union and get over with it. Make up your mind. Actions!!!!!!!
> 
> Dear Kaptan, I know I have offended every and all Pak brothers now.
> 
> Feels bad to do so, but I feel I have done my duty to you all.
> 
> .



You have not offended any sane Pakistani, trust me on this. What you have said is 100% factual and great advise. It reminds me of Habib Jalib's poetry (Leftist Poet) who said these people( Pakistanis ) love China but don't follow their mode of governance to better themselves (Paraphrasing).

In China, Pakistan has a great role model in pursuing aggressive development and prosperity, when one looks at China post Japanese occupation to what it is now, no right thinking person would admire the dedication, the grit and determination in the way the Chinese people have rebuilt themselves as one of the leading powers in the world, just like it was for centuries. We Pakistanis could learn a lot from your noble example.

P.S I do not mean this in flattery or delusion, I really do believe what the Chinese people have done in the past 50 years alone is remarkable and to be commended.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Khan_21

I noticed alot of Chinese today in centaurus having a great time . In a few years we will be used to seeing alot of chinese here . Two reasons i think , CPEC and a much safer Pakistan today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinopakfriend said:


> My young brother,
> 
> Every thing what I thought would be of value to Pak peoples I stated in my post. I do understand that friends must be brutallly frank to each other..
> 
> I thought I was rather brutal and very forthcoming!
> 
> Anyhow, here comes the brutality...in frankness (Although, I feel vulguar in saying in such manner)
> 
> 1- Kindly, stop doing self subotage dear Pak by not raining in your population growth. Stop being apathetic.
> 
> 2- Kindly, eliminate anyone who is proxy for foreign powers and causes sectarian strife and murder in your beautiful country. Without reserve or hesitation.
> 
> 3- Kindly, dear friends have a plan and hopefully a structured policy for next 25 years i..e 5 Five Years Plans..and regardless which of your noble political party comes to power. Just kindly, bloody execute as if your lives depended on this. Just do it.
> 
> 4- Kindly, bring in laws that protect women and dignify them - no lip service- but eduction and job opportunities for your daughter and sisters, please. Also protection against any form of violence.
> 
> 5- Kindly, for godsake, just get off your nonsense of ideological impasse. You are a Central Asian and ME power, kindly, bloody act like one. And while you are doing it, could you please, also break your begging bowl...kindly eat green grass and have dignity...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, kindly, please, stop being idle and waiting for miracles... just get on with the job and build your state or just please, join the indians in union and get over with it. Make up your mind. Actions!!!!!!!
> 
> Dear Kaptan, I know I have offended every and all Pak brothers now.
> 
> Feels bad to do so, but I feel I have done my duty to you all.
> 
> .



No problem...U said what was in your heart and in a civilized manner. Keep them coming. We really like your posts, sir. 



CBU-105 said:


> lol the guy is 55 or something, yet he trolls like he's 15.



Sanghis deserve it....No? Whenever you poke your nose in our thread for posting nonsense.....YOU'LL GET TROLLED.......

If don't want to get trolled, don't interfere in our threads related to Pakistan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

CEPEC = an Indian infuriated with jealousy



danger007 said:


> Why would we jealous.. it just a project or a corridor.. as it new to you guys.. boasting lot.. let it materialise.. lolz..




Didn't know such a visceral equation would have such a adverse reaction! 



gslv mk3 said:


> Yes, we are so jealous & we don't even know why


Like i said... the reaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

4GTejasBVR said:


> Yes o agreed in next decade or so Pakistan will be most richest in our region. Woww 150 billion dollars whaa ware waaa



Its better to be a nation of 100 millionaires than a 1000 beggars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Clutch said:


> CEPEC = an Indian infuriated with jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know such a visceral equation would have such a adverse reaction!
> 
> 
> Like i said... the reaction





. a project not yet materialised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Wow. $150 billion is a mighty business activity which CPEC will generate for Pakistanis.

Best luck. I saw one CPEC route via Lahore is almost complete....Pakistan already has a great infrastructure and road network going through Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Willis Carroll

Kaptaan said:


> @Sinopakfriend The investment over decade could even hit *$250 billion* or might struggle past $2.5 billion. Once the concrete, tarmac, steel, cables, pipes are laid it all depends on the *culture* that surrounds the "corridor". If it is open, law abiding, secular within no time it could hit $250 billion and rise even higher.
> 
> If on the other hand it is lack of law, closed in, refusing to accept diversity, start looking down at people don't dress what they call "appropriate" or start giving Islamic lecture round every bend then the figure will struggle to get above even $2.5 billion.
> 
> We will know if it is success. If over 100,000 Chinese are living in Pakistan quite happily within decade then this project will take off with sky being the limit. If on the other hand there skeleton crew of Chinese minus their familes in particular females who can't wait to finish their "tour of duty" in Pakistan and go off to more interesting postings like in Europe or America then this CPEC will have failed.
> 
> I guess for me if you see 1,000s of Chinese females dressed like they do walking around in Lahore, Islamabad or Gwadar taking pictures like they do without anybody batting a eyelid this project will be well on it's way.
> 
> Everything rests on the *mindset*, the *culture*. That is the $250 billion question.


Right said

Y


AsianUnion said:


> Wow. $150 billion is a mighty business activity which CPEC will generate for Pakistanis.
> 
> Best luck. I saw one CPEC route via Lahore is almost complete....Pakistan already has a great infrastructure and road network going through Lahore.


yep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

So heartening to see so many jealous Indians on the thread, frustration level is off the charts these days.

Whats with the open Defecation Vegies, this isnt your mohalla, its a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kraitcorp

hussain0216 said:


> Only for some long term projects most of CPEC and gwader will be complete and up and running in next few years
> 
> Not 200 million dollars, 200 million people market as Pakistan grows the investment opportunities in a state thst requires massive growth in all sectors will be enormous
> 
> Look at what we have achieved on a small budget imagine whst we could do when the money starts rolling



Its not me saying its your own media saying it.


----------



## Clutch

danger007 said:


> . a project not yet materialised.



Materializing... got your dhooti in knots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

The $46 billion is indeed only the initial investment. There is much more to come after the initial groundwork is laid. It is up to Pakistan and its government to help execute it properly:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

WOW_FACTOR said:


> All Noise and more Noise. I am now really doubtful about CPEC as it is presented. Its treated as more important in Human history then Suez Canal. All the members please don't Hype the project and let it deliver first. Don't count the chiks before they hatch .


Guys, we need to send huge consignments of "Burnol" as donation, to our eastern neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Sanghis deserve it....No? Whenever you poke your nose in our thread for posting nonsense.....YOU'LL GET TROLLED.......
> 
> If don't want to get trolled, don't interfere in our threads related to Pakistan.....


na, if posting nonsense is all it takes for 50 and 60 year old Pakistanis to lose the plot, we're going to keep doing it.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

CBU-105 said:


> na, if posting nonsense is all it takes for 50 and 60 year old Pakistanis to lose the plot, we're going to keep doing it.



B careful next time........b4 moderators catch u while your pants down....


----------



## Valkyrie

Leaving facts, figures, and detailed analysis of the CPEC aside, if incessant denial, nitpicking, and Indian obsession to downplay it's implications for Pakistan is made the only metric to gauge it's value, I'd say it's going to yield unprecedented benefits for our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

nadeemkhan110 said:


> ISLAMABAD: Board of Investment (BOI) Chairman Miftah Ismail on Tuesday said that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would attract huge international investments for enhancing employment opportunities and would encourage economic growth.
> 
> After the completion of this mega project, Pakistan would be expecting approximately $150 billion international investment in the country through different businesses, manufacturing centres and investment by Chinese firms, he said.



I told you so three years ago  . Where is the "will never happen" clan...?? 



WOW_FACTOR said:


> All Noise and more Noise. I am now really doubtful about CPEC as it is presented. Its treated as more important in Human history then Suez Canal. All the members please don't Hype the project and let it deliver first. Don't count the chiks before they hatch .



Are you as doubtful as I am about India's FDI numbers? You guys include expenses and salaries of off shore workers and show the world you are the top destination for FDI  ?? Salaries aren't FDI btw. 

And the CPEC is actually the most significant economic growth projects in the 21st century. Its about to link about 2+ billion people through a network of infrastructure. It could've been 3.2 billion people if India's leaders had working brains. But they didn't so now they'll "request" to join in the next three years (guaranteed).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mrc

Viper0011. said:


> Its about to link about 2+ billion people through a network of infrastructure. It could've been 3.2 billion people if India's leaders had working brain



Thats half if worlds population by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Viper0011. said:


> You guys include expenses and salaries of off shore workers and show the world you are the top destination for FDI



Who said that ?



> Its about to link about 2+ billion people through a network of infrastructure. It could've been 3.2 billion people if India's leaders had working brains



We are presently busy with building 5 industrial corridors in our country like the Delhi- Mumbai one and BCIM economic corridor. And as I had already said, we don't need $34 billion foreign investment to install power generation capacity of 17 GW over a period of 10 years as we commission 34 GW of installed capacity every year. So thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

Just an Update on CPEC. CPEC investment 46 Billion dollar. 11 billion dollar is for Freight Corridor, rest all outdated coal power plants. Pak Government has promised to ROI(Return on Investment) of 27% , Bank FD is 7% by the way. So What everyone is happy about , don't understand


----------



## Pakistan First

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Just an Update on CPEC. CPEC investment 46 Billion dollar. 11 billion dollar is for Freight Corridor, rest all outdated coal power plants. Pak Government has promised to ROI(Return on Investment) of 27% , Bank FD is 7% by the way. So What everyone is happy about , don't understand


Why are you (an Indian), so concerned? That's the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

WOW_FACTOR said:


> 11 billion dollar is for Freight Corridor,



Any more info available wrt each project ?


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

gslv mk3 said:


> Any more info available wrt each project ?


The best thing that CPEC will help with is connecting Pakistan across all provinces, which will help increase connectivity for military. As for the biggest export of Pakistan Cotton industry will not benefit as its not competitive enough compared to that of counterparts like :- Bangladesh, Vietnam, Sri lanka.

CPEC is hyped by all fanboys at best and I would sincerely want to see the live project timeline rather speculate and comment stupid things on project. As one great person said : proof of the pie lies in the pudding



gslv mk3 said:


> Any more info available wrt each project ?


The best thing that CPEC will help with is connecting Pakistan across all provinces, which will help increase connectivity for military. As for the biggest export of Pakistan Cotton industry will not benefit as its not competitive enough compared to that of counterparts like :- Bangladesh, Vietnam, Sri lanka.

CPEC is hyped by all fanboys at best and I would sincerely want to see the live project timeline rather speculate and comment stupid things on project. As one great person said : proof of the pie lies in the pudding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Why are rats so much interested in CPEC? Haven't they got their beloved LCA to worry / talk about?

It seems by the time LCA will be ready for formal induction, not even Mogadishu will be interested to buy it - it'll be so obsolete.


----------



## Malik Usman

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Dubai never gloated over there development. When they delivered the various projects like;- Burj khalifa, Ferrari world ..etc then only they boasted. If giving example then be like them , First deliver then boast not vice versa




You didn't understand the whole project...............this is not just a development of a Port.......its *Economic Corridor*.....and there are many sectors......and to attract the investors to bring Investment need lot's of advertising.......hope you understand....


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

Malik Usman said:


> You didn't understand the whole project...............this is not just a development of a Port.......its *Economic Corridor*.....and there are many sectors......and to attract the investors to bring Investment need lot's of advertising.......hope you understand....


Kindly explain what does economic corridor does exceptionally well that other projects. 11 billion dollar is for Freight corridor connecting Gawadar port with China. Rest money for Coal power plants that will give 24x7 electricity to the Industry. How is different from any other economic Project. China will use the CPEC to just transport half of the Fuel supply to China. As transporting from Ship is the cheapest form of Mass modal transport . Air>Rail>Road>Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *So if 46 billion is not invest nor coming in form of investment, then why others write it as a investment? then in which name they are coming...*
> 
> *Pakistan lands $46 billion investment from China*
> 
> *http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/20/news/economy/pakistan-china-aid-infrastucture/*


*Do you Know What Investment Is ??are you Literate or not 

Its the 46 billion $ Amount Promised Will Come but What Actually coming Will be Shown in form of FDI in Records 



Now to explain you 
India-UAE agreement for $75 billion investment in NIIF gets clearance

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...ent-in-niif-gets-clearance/article8390263.ece

UAE Promised To Make Investment into india 75 billion $ but What Actually comes will be Shown in FDI in 
Record Books 

Until What actually comes is 2.6 Billion $ From FDI into Pakistan From all Foreign Nations 


*


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> *Do you Know What Investment Is ??are you Literate or not
> 
> Its the 46 billion $ Amount Promised Will Come but What Actually coming Will be Shown in form of FDI in Records
> 
> 
> 
> Now to explain you
> India-UAE agreement for $75 billion investment in NIIF gets clearance
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/business/Ec...ent-in-niif-gets-clearance/article8390263.ece
> 
> UAE Promised To Make Investment into india 75 billion $ but What Actually comes will be Shown in FDI in
> Record Books
> 
> Until What actually comes is 2.6 Billion $ From FDI into Pakistan From all Foreign Nations
> 
> *



U are certainly a fool and showing off your economics here. When did I say FDI don't record investments or when did I say that all 46 billion dollars have been invested......Don't put words into my mouth.....I m not responsible if your brain cells are not working. 72 billion is promised which will come in and get invested over period of time......

As far as UAE India agreement, members mentioned....

*the twitter account said JOINT INVESTMENT FUND of 75 billion Dollar not UAE's own investment of 75 billion though even half of that amount is too big investment .*
*
I don't think this is FDI. This seem an India specific investment fund...a sort of financial institution that collects money from various investors including from sovereign wealth funds (UAE has the 2nd largest sovereign wealth fund after China) and invest in infrastructure projects through debt or equity.*

https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-uae-to-invest-75-billion-in-india.392315/

Now, keep your economic lessons to yourself and don't bring India's imaginary yet to materialize investment. 

Pakistan has already started working on CPEC projects. Money will definitely come in. 

https://defence.pk/threads/pm-nawaz-inaugurates-five-cpec-projects-in-gwadar.447089/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

CPEC is a reality though many rivals hope it to be failed or propagating with every agenda of them to mislead others. No matter what and how hard the rivals tries, Pakistan knows how it has to go through these times and move forward. The progress is started and soon the fruits. We should not be diverted with such kind of tactics by our enemies while keeping a close eye on them as well by keeping the enemy closer so let them expose themselves that helps us a lot. 

The political corruption cannot be avoided in this subject of CPEC but, it is way better than before whereby, was no opposition or check & balance so we are on right track though need to strive hard more to achieve the goals initially set and to the next. such political issue is our internal matter and where it comes to the National Security and Unity, many witnessed the united strength in past on several occasion, not so along ago if one has to be reminded. We have internal difference of opinions but it doesn't mean that some one should be of dream to take us for granted. Whatever changes we have to make, we are already doing so hence all that trust and investment.

There is no cure for the grudge and enmity that one holds against others but who do understand, can see Pakistan growth through start of such investment that will be more in future and the same is sign of success of this project along-with trust for investors. 

Every country has the priority for its own benefits and interests likewise for India itself and all around us though sometimes it becomes more of geopolitics and diplomacy whereby the aim is as same as nation's interests but formed in another shape that is hard for many to understand. CPEC is not just for Pakistan or China but it is going to connect the whole region to many destinations that was not possible before with more economical solution like this one. It is true that previous saga of democracy was not very fruitful for us but haven't lost and regaining our pace in right direction that may take some time but no issues at all. Opposing the CPEC is India's duty as being rival of us so it is just a usual practice that we see as well as we consider other circumstances as well whereby any rival would attempt a misadventure like past so nobody is at asleep. India is welcome to participate and take part into CPEC as a friend though the opposite, India is already doing that as usual. If India is at such pact or project whereby we have observations, indeed Pakistan will oppose the same but when it is about economy and growth, we have no issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisfirst

Live long Pakistan and China. We are peaceful countries in the world and saving the world from terror also working for the better and peaceful world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Pakistan First said:


> Why are rats so much interested in CPEC? Haven't they got their beloved LCA to worry / talk about?
> 
> It seems by the time LCA will be ready for formal induction, not even Mogadishu will be interested to buy it - it'll be so obsolete.





 spitting hatred.. nvrm Ilove to reply looneytoons.. heck how many billions spending on Industries keep power plants aside..


----------



## Viper0011.

gslv mk3 said:


> Who said that ?
> 
> 
> 
> "Who said it" makes it a conversation. Go check out the data. Research yourself and thy shall find!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are presently busy with building 5 industrial corridors in our country like the Delhi- Mumbai one and BCIM economic corridor. And as I had already said, we don't need $34 billion foreign investment to install power generation capacity of 17 GW over a period of 10 years as we commission 34 GW of installed capacity every year. So thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need power generation help because the US has already poured closes to well over a Trillion into your economy through various ways. So you have the money to do that now. If this was 1995, I'd love to see your answer and it would be drastically different than the fake show off of money and power you guys now a day do  . Thank you Uncle Same , you took India from nothing to the third top economy on the globe!!
> 
> Just like the US, China is doing the same thing for Pakistan, but in a different way. But it still is investment and it has already changed Pakistan's status into emerging markets due to so much growth related activities going on. So in a few years, you'll see Pakistan coming up on the world map as one of the fastest growing economies (already starting to show if you follow the news)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *the twitter account said JOINT INVESTMENT FUND of 75 billion Dollar not UAE's own investment of 75 billion though even half of that amount is too big investment .
> 
> I don't think this is FDI. This seem an India specific investment fund...a sort of financial institution that collects money from various investors including from sovereign wealth funds (UAE has the 2nd largest sovereign wealth fund after China) and invest in infrastructure projects through debt or equity.*



Are You Nuts Imaginary This Reality Dude 
You no where Against india 


















PaklovesTurkiye said:


> U are certainly a fool and showing off your economics here. When did I say FDI don't record investments or when did I say that all 46 billion dollars have been invested......Don't put words into my mouth.....I m not responsible if your brain cells are not working. 72 billion is promised which will come in and get invested over period of time......
> 
> As far as UAE India agreement, members mentioned....
> 
> *the twitter account said JOINT INVESTMENT FUND of 75 billion Dollar not UAE's own investment of 75 billion though even half of that amount is too big investment .
> 
> I don't think this is FDI. This seem an India specific investment fund...a sort of financial institution that collects money from various investors including from sovereign wealth funds (UAE has the 2nd largest sovereign wealth fund after China) and invest in infrastructure projects through debt or equity.*
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-uae-to-invest-75-billion-in-india.392315/
> 
> Now, keep your economic lessons to yourself and don't bring India's imaginary yet to materialize investment.
> 
> Pakistan has already started working on CPEC projects. Money will definitely come in.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pm-nawaz-inaugurates-five-cpec-projects-in-gwadar.447089/



Unlike Pakistani's Who Use to brag Every things in Will ,Would Shall All in Future Smell reality 











*As For CPEC India Has 4-5 Such Programs Already running 

Let me give an example child *

*DMICDC*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

John Reese said:


> Are You Nuts Imaginary This Reality Dude
> You no where Against india
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Pakistani's Who Use to brag Every things in Will ,Would Shall All in Future Smell reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As For CPEC India Has 4-5 Such Programs Already running
> 
> Let me give an example child *
> 
> *DMICDC*




India also tops the world in faking data...like recently faked GDP figures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Reese

Mrc said:


> India also tops the world in faking data...like recently faked GDP figures


we Learned this from China where this term called "Fake GDP data" originates 

http://fortune.com/2015/12/14/china-fake-economic-data/

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...china-gdp-numbers-might-be-fake-a6699561.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/08/the-country-that-tricked-the-world/
http://www.globalcapital.com/article/yvxmtkd14jp8/worried-about-fake-china-gdp-watch-other-data
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...suspicions-a-very-predictable-pattern-emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> Are You Nuts Imaginary This Reality Dude
> You no where Against india
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Pakistani's Who Use to brag Every things in Will ,Would Shall All in Future Smell reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As For CPEC India Has 4-5 Such Programs Already running
> 
> Let me give an example child *
> 
> *DMICDC*



All fake.......If you can manipulate GDP, you can manipulate FDI numbers too....U can't fool all the people all the time...

http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...-peek-under-the-hood/#?mod=wsj_valettop_email

http://in.reuters.com/article/india-economy-gdp-idINKCN0VX0VD

http://scroll.in/article/809313/its-all-in-the-numbers-dont-celebrate-indias-gdp-growth-yet

http://www.firstpost.com/business/1...-at-7-4-is-simply-not-believable-2527766.html

http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...-peek-under-the-hood/#?mod=wsj_valettop_email

We have already kicked your India's ***.....Journey is begun now...

http://qz.com/728382/move-over-india-pakistan-is-the-hottest-equity-market-in-south-asia/


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> All fake.......If you can manipulate GDP, you can manipulate FDI numbers too....U can't fool all the people all the time...



Indian GDP Figures are Authenticated By various International
Institutions

World Bank,IMF,Goldman Sach Etc We don't need Your Authentication

Even Mumbai GDP is Equal to that Whole Pakistan Alone 

Fake GDP Terminology Comes From Your Friend Chinese First Should Ask them are their GDP Numbers Fake or Not
Blogs 

http://fortune.com/2015/12/14/china-fake-economic-data/

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...china-gdp-numbers-might-be-fake-a6699561.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/08/the-country-that-tricked-the-world/
http://www.globalcapital.com/article/yvxmtkd14jp8/worried-about-fake-china-gdp-watch-other-data
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...suspicions-a-very-predictable-pattern-emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> Even Mumbai GDP is Equal to that Whole Pakistan Alone



Because Mumbai hosts trade of more than 1 billion people of country Mumbai part of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

John Reese said:


> Look At there Size and Population Child compare there Per capita With yours What happened to Gwadar Port Now
> 
> the Biggest Port in india Is in Gujarat Not Mumbai
> Search Mudra Port
> 
> Unlike Your Economics Your IQ is also Poor



Gwadar is going to kick some asses....It will be the the port to reckon with.....

https://defence.pk/threads/irans-chabahar-vs-pakistans-gwadar.432555/

https://defence.pk/threads/gwadar-port-to-be-operational-by-year-end-chinese-official.426545/

Where r your pussy ports...


----------



## John Reese

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Gwadar is going to kick some asses....It will be the the port to reckon with.....
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/irans-chabahar-vs-pakistans-gwadar.432555/
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/gwadar-port-to-be-operational-by-year-end-chinese-official.426545/
> 
> Where r your pussy ports...


In reality only 2.6 billion $ FDI


What is Pakistan Net Export Import again 

Check Mundra Port child and Jawahar Lal port 

For Pakistan Not even single Port which in top-50 category 

http://www.worldshipping.org/about-the-industry/global-trade/top-50-world-container-ports


*That's why iam saying Brag Less Show results more *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Viper0011. said:


> Who said it" makes it a conversation. Go check out the data. Research yourself and thy shall find!!



Please do provide one source.



> You don't need power generation help because the US has already poured closes to well over a Trillion into your economy through various ways.



Can I have some links regarding FDI in Power Generation sector of India?



John Reese said:


> For Pakistan Not even single Port which in top-50 category



Isn't it funny? That Haq guy is talking about rivalling Shanghai in cargo tonnage- 500 million tonnes.

But the so called $1 billion project is about 4 container berths, 1 bulk cargo berth & 2 oil terminals. Even after upgradation, it can't be compared to Nhava Sheva.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@gslv mk3 

Mate ; why are you so FATALLY attracted to these CPEC threads ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Stephen Cohen said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> Mate ; why are you so FATALLY attracted to these CPEC threads ?



I love to read arguments of Pakistani members about CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

gslv mk3 said:


> I love to read arguments of Pakistani members about CPEC.




Well, I don't have a prob with CPEC or anything.. but these guys comparing one random project with entire Indian economy.. let alone India just comparewith Mumbai.. Why would be jealous about a project which is yet to materialise.. and majority of investment into Power plants.. Just funny they are depending on one project solely..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

John Reese said:


>



Just to clarify, you do know PM Modi isn't solely responsible for the $63 Billion right?


----------



## moon00007

If there is no advantages of CPEC then why india is so worried about that and taking interest in Iran Port for development...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello It's me

moon00007 said:


> If there is no advantages of CPEC then why india is so worried about that and taking interest in Iran Port for development...


We are only concerned because it is going through Indian territory, P-OK. We do not want any Chinese colonization in Indian territory. Pakistan is free to sell their entire country to China, we don't give a flying pig's...but kindly keep away from Indian territories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

Hello It's me said:


> but kindly keep away from* Indian territories*


Yes, in your dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Baloch

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Dubai never gloated over there development. When they delivered the various projects like;- Burj khalifa, Ferrari world ..etc then only they boasted. If giving example then be like them , First deliver then boast not vice versa


just wait and Watch how CPEC will boost our ecnomy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Reese

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Just to clarify, you do know PM Modi isn't solely responsible for the $63 Billion right?


Is he is leader of 1.25 billion People or not He Prime minister of india


----------



## mohd497

Hello It's me said:


> We are only concerned because it is going through Indian territory, P-OK. We do not want any Chinese colonization in Indian territory. Pakistan is free to sell their entire country to China, we don't give a flying pig's...but kindly keep away from Indian territories



P-OK, I-OK is whole of Pakistan territory. Part of it is occupied by India. I give a flying cow from which I ate a steak just today was delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nalini

moon00007 said:


> If there is no advantages of CPEC then why india is so worried about that and taking interest in Iran Port for development...


----------



## Clutch




----------



## WOW_FACTOR

Talha Baloch said:


> just wait and Watch how CPEC will boost our ecnomy


Ohh we shall , I would really love to see the Hype and the reality that is worth with pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Baloch

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Ohh we shall , I would really love to see the Hype and the reality that is worth with pinch of salt.


*yeah i know what you and your country feeling,  cry my son cry because it's worth. CPEC *



Nalini said:


>


hahaahah all PAKISTAN know his reality he is gadar, ok CPEC is nothing than why you and your country crying :3 :3 :3


----------



## ekhindustani

Kaptaan said:


> Taxila Museum



wow all those hindu and buddhist ruins.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ekhindustani said:


> wow all those hindu and buddhist ruins.


Wow look at the Muslim monuments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ekhindustani

Kaptaan said:


> Wow look at the Muslim monuments


at least you're proud of something in India. You could've posted something from Pakistan, isn't there any muslim monument in your country worth mentioning?



Clutch said:


>


National masala must be very popular in Pakistan just like MDH in India.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ekhindustani said:


> at least you're proud of something in India. You could've posted something from Pakistan, isn't there any muslim monument in your country worth mentioning?
> 
> 
> National masala must be very popular in Pakistan just like MDH in India.



How about badshahi masjid? Lahore fort, walled city, shalimar gardens, shah Jahan mosque, Khyber pass etc.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heritage_Sites_in_Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

The chief architect of the Taj Mahal is Ustad Ahmad LAHORI lol


----------



## ekhindustani

Kaptaan said:


> And you Ganga faggot when you posted the picture below could you not *post something* from Gangaland? Is there no Buddhist monument in your Gangadesh worth mentioning? Now p*ss off.
> 
> 
> 
> And what can I say? You respect something in Pakistan.


was the rant necessary, really pathetic.


----------



## The Eagle

ekhindustani said:


> was the rant necessary, really pathetic.



You should learn to respect seniors. Is this how you relate yourself to the people around you, in life out of PDF. Keep one thing in your mind, you are not just presenting India here but your family background as well. Ethics are something that cannot be shoved but this is how you have been raised by a family. If you want to learn then pay attention and read it to learn not the reply only or if you want to share something for others to learn, make sure that is productive and civilized but provocation may not be fruitful so try to respect others and be respected.


----------



## Malik Usman

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Kindly explain what does economic corridor does exceptionally well that other projects. 11 billion dollar is for Freight corridor connecting Gawadar port with China. Rest money for Coal power plants that will give 24x7 electricity to the Industry. How is different from any other economic Project. China will use the CPEC to just transport half of the Fuel supply to China. As transporting from Ship is the cheapest form of Mass modal transport . Air>Rail>Road>Sea.



When world's fastest growing country economically, will be transporting oil, its goods through sea, roads and rails from Pakistan then you must expect that along those routs there will be economic growth, Industrial Projects, Housing Societies, Resorts, Hotels and many other projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Donot know where the $150 billion investment is now!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------

